# TBT Pet Peeve



## toadsworthy

So I'm pretty lenient and patient with everything and everyone on the forums, but the one thing I can not stand is when people knowingly ignore my PMs... especially when they started them with me. Like I just visited your profile and I know you are still doing stuff, and I can't imagine anyone is so absent-minded to not notice the 1 notification at the top of your screen... #ICantEven

Have you had any experiences like this? what are your TBT Pet peeves?


----------



## Prof Gallows

You can use this to see when they read it if you really want to know if they are ignoring you.


I don't really have any pet peeves about the site. Just make sure this thread stays civil.


----------



## Ragdoll

Prof Gallows said:


> You can use this to see when they read it if you really want to know if they are ignoring you.
> 
> 
> I don't really have any pet peeves about the site. Just make sure this thread stays civil.


the recipient can choose to decline that, right...?


----------



## toadsworthy

Prof Gallows said:


> You can use this to see when they read it if you really want to know if they are ignoring you.
> 
> 
> I don't really have any pet peeves about the site. Just make sure this thread stays civil.



ahhh that will help me a lot later! thank you! and no worries, I started this just because its the first instance of being frustrated I've had here in the months I've been here and I'm curious to see what happened to others despite the usual like scammer stories...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

My pet peeve: when some people take offense of different opinions and try to start a flame war, pull insult cards, or make them feel bad for having different opinions.


----------



## toadsworthy

Apple2012 said:


> My pet peeve: when some people take offense of different opinions and try to start a flame war, pull insult cards, or make them feel bad for having different opinions.



too true, I hate when those petty arguments about dumb things clog up the trading plaza, re-tail, etc. too... especial when I'm trying to follow other real threads lol


----------



## Prof Gallows

Sir Integra said:


> the recipient can choose to decline that, right...?









You also get a pop-up when you read the message saying they've requested it, but you have the option to push cancel and that seems to get around having to accept it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

toadsworthy said:


> too true, I hate when those petty arguments about dumb things clog up the trading plaza, re-tail, etc. too... especial when I'm trying to follow other real threads lol



The political argument threads are the worst. On a site where most of the members are liberal (when the focus of the site isn't politics), it's okay to have a conservative opinion, but when you start attacking others for having conservative or liberal opinions, that's when you get trouble. The only reason why conservative opinions spark controversy here is because there are polarized liberals here, not that the conservative opinions are bad.


----------



## toastia

when people act all knowing


----------



## Fhyn_K

One thing that bothers me is when specific users will have a disagreement within a thread and when that thread closes, goes onto other threads and brings unnecessary attention to it. Usually it's nothing major, just passive-aggressive nonsense that could be solve with a quick walk to the kitchen for a glass of water.


----------



## Kaiaa

Let's be clear here, everyone, the pet peeves you may have with the Bell Tree can happen anywhere on the internet and unsurprisingly, it does. A few people that annoy you on one site doesn't make the whole site a bad place so please keep that in mind. 

Remember that you can use your ignore feature if you find someone too annoying to deal with and/or report posts/PMs/VMs that go against the rules. You are also more than welcome to talk to any of the staff about your troubles with members that may not be breaking rules but making you feel upset. We're here to help find a solution so that everyone has a good time on the Bell Tree


----------



## Jake

When ppl suck up to staff members just because they're staff. Like no u just look like an idiot


----------



## oath2order

My biggest pet peeve is when Kaiaa breaks my legs and I can't walk for a few months


----------



## toadsworthy

Kaiaa said:


> Let's be clear here, everyone, the pet peeves you may have with the Bell Tree can happen anywhere on the internet and unsurprisingly, it does. A few people that annoy you on one site doesn't make the whole site a bad place so please keep that in mind.
> 
> Remember that you can use your ignore feature if you find someone too annoying to deal with and/or report posts/PMs/VMs that go against the rules. You are also more than welcome to talk to any of the staff about your troubles with members that may not be breaking rules but making you feel upset. We're here to help find a solution so that everyone has a good time on the Bell Tree



very true, and I didn't mean that starting this thread to put TBT down, because I think its amazing! ... a video game can have one bad level, but still be one of my favorite games! but some things are brought upon it because it is so established and well developed (if that makes sense) and won't happen on other websites

plus I started this because I was angry at a person (not the website) and I wouldn't take that out on the website or you guys, and hopefully people looking at this won't take it as flaws in the website... but I had no where to go to commiserate with others and so I started this to cool off


----------



## Kitty2201

I agree, it is pretty annoying when people do that, it's also annoying when someone replies to you, and you reply back with-in 5 minutes and then they go offline without saying anything


----------



## toadsworthy

Kitty2201 said:


> I agree, it is pretty annoying when people do that, it's also annoying when someone replies to you, and you reply back with-in 5 minutes and then they go offline without saying anything



i mean at least with that I can reason that they had something come up and had to leave, but when I know they ignore me, they are just being a jerk


----------



## Diamondarcadia

I hate when you post rules for trades and then they go ignored or people go offline in the middle of a trade and then pop up angry because YOU weren't online when THEY wanted you to be later on. Like, hello? Because life.


----------



## lunathenia

This is related to trading:

Situation #1 or the likes
Person 1: Opening gates~ 
(person 1 opens his/her gates in 1 min)
Person 2: Ok coming~!
Person 1: Waits....
Person 1: Waits.... it's been 10 min
Person 1: Waits.... 30 min later... runs out of patience and goes to close the gates
(30-60min later)
Person 2: Door wasn't open
Person 1:.... (sighs...)
_Advice? Don't be a person 2_

Situation #2 or the likes
Person 2: Opening gates~
Person 1: Goes to train and waits for gates to appear
Person 1: 1 min later... (meh, I guess it'll open soon)
Person 1: 10 min later... (still does not see gates for the town)
Person 1: 30 min later... (yup, still nothing)
(30-60 min later)
Person 2: Gates open!
_Advice? Don't be a person 2_

IF YOU'RE GOING TO BE LATE KEEP THE OTHER PERSON NOTIFIED


----------



## VioletPrincess

I can understand frustrations of waiting for people. I used to do many trades when I was new to animal crossing. I still do a few here and there. I just have to say that it is a game. Games should be able to be set aside. I myself have a lot that happens around my home. I have children, pets and a husband. My point really is that sometimes you can't quickly let the person know that you will be away from your computer. Real Life is not a game. I.E your dog decides to sneak off and explore around the new yard. Wanders out to the front next to a very busy highway. You cannot let the person know. You need to run and get your dog before they are hit by a car. I know that from personal experience :O Also you are on a site that has many different people with different time zones. People 3 hours behind you, 6 hours ahead or behind.  Just try to give people a little bit of faith. If they don't follow through or leave you hanging then there are so many other helpful people on this site.


----------



## toadsworthy

SakuraPrimrose said:


> I can understand frustrations of waiting for people. I used to do many trades when I was new to animal crossing. I still do a few here and there. I just have to say that it is a game. Games should be able to be set aside. I myself have a lot that happens around my home. I have children, pets and a husband. My point really is that sometimes you can't quickly let the person know that you will be away from your computer. Real Life is not a game. I.E your dog decides to sneak off and explore around the new yard. Wanders out to the front next to a very busy highway. You cannot let the person know. You need to run and get your dog before they are hit by a car. I know that from personal experience :O Also you are on a site that has many different people with different time zones. People 3 hours behind you, 6 hours ahead or behind.  Just try to give people a little bit of faith. If they don't follow through or leave you hanging then there are so many other helpful people on this site.



your last sentences are exactly right, I've had so many kind and great experiences on here that the isolated bad times look even worse, but like I've said, I was so frustrated with the latest one that I couldn't let it go and wanted to find peace of mind in the great people around the forums... and thankfully (whether through empathy or distraction) it has helped so thank you everyone who participated in this one...


----------



## lunathenia

SakuraPrimrose said:


> I can understand frustrations of waiting for people. I used to do many trades when I was new to animal crossing. I still do a few here and there. I just have to say that it is a game. Games should be able to be set aside. I myself have a lot that happens around my home. I have children, pets and a husband. My point really is that sometimes you can't quickly let the person know that you will be away from your computer. Real Life is not a game. I.E your dog decides to sneak off and explore around the new yard. Wanders out to the front next to a very busy highway. You cannot let the person know. You need to run and get your dog before they are hit by a car. I know that from personal experience :O Also you are on a site that has many different people with different time zones. People 3 hours behind you, 6 hours ahead or behind.  Just try to give people a little bit of faith. If they don't follow through or leave you hanging then there are so many other helpful people on this site.



Well... this is a thread about pet peeves... not about trying to balance cons/pros of the site. What faith is there to have in the first place? And just because a few people are guilty of the patterns doesn't mean I'm going to stop playing ACNL or stop coming to this site... I think that's evident if you happened to have glanced at my wifi-rating and saw the amount of trades that have taken place. But yes, forums like TBT are really good in helping you progress in ACNL. 

If it was an emergency then any explanation would do justice but most people that are guilty of situation #1 and/or #2 keep repeating the pattern so I avoid  trades with them. Idk stats but I'm sure that the chances of emergencies happening to the same person during trading all the time is pretty slim. The fact that they no explanation is provided whatsoever and acting as if it's normal to keep the other person waiting without a word is what gets people agitated

Here I'll give you another emergency ish example, this is one that I'm guilty of. I passed out b/c I was up at like 3 am or 4 am so I avoid trading at night/dawn now. But I let the other person know when i woke up and apologized. 
^
And that is what everyone should do if they're a decent human, explain and apologize in case you kept them waiting and wasted their time.


----------



## Peisinoe

I guess when people are like "oh that's not the fc on the side"

DUH that's why I put to add the one in the signature and also say it like 100xs but no one reads and I look like an ass. 

Has happened to me multiple times. Multiple. 

The ignoring thing is annoying too, but in real life I screen peoples calls so maybe it's karma for me


----------



## Tap Dancer

lunathenia said:


> This is related to trading:
> 
> Situation #1 or the likes
> Person 1: Opening gates~
> (person 1 opens his/her gates in 1 min)
> Person 2: Ok coming~!
> Person 1: Waits....
> Person 1: Waits.... it's been 10 min
> Person 1: Waits.... 30 min later... runs out of patience and goes to close the gates
> (30-60min later)
> Person 2: Door wasn't open
> Person 1:.... (sighs...)
> _Advice? Don't be a person 2_
> 
> Situation #2 or the likes
> Person 2: Opening gates~
> Person 1: Goes to train and waits for gates to appear
> Person 1: 1 min later... (meh, I guess it'll open soon)
> Person 1: 10 min later... (still does not see gates for the town)
> Person 1: 30 min later... (yup, still nothing)
> (30-60 min later)
> Person 2: Gates open!
> _Advice? Don't be a person 2_
> 
> IF YOU'RE GOING TO BE LATE KEEP THE OTHER PERSON NOTIFIED



Yes! Common courtesy! I've had it happen to me and it made me mad. We can meet another time if you're busy, but don't keep me waiting around. Maybe I have other things I'd like to do too. Those are the people I delete from my FC List and then I put on my ignore list.


----------



## Cory

my pet peeve is invisible mode


----------



## Naiad

I hate it when people type all their posts in Light/Pastel colors or Size 1 Font

At some point it becomes too much of a pain to even attempt to read it


----------



## Zane

when the same person posts in all the basement games all day


----------



## toadsworthy

Cory said:


> my pet peeve is invisible mode



yeah sometimes I'm like, what do you have to hide? and if I try to do trades, it can be confusing....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> I hate it when people type all their posts in Light/Pastel colors or Size 1 Font
> 
> At some point it becomes too much of a pain to even attempt to read it



I think I'm more upet about it because I don't know how to do fancy things with my text....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> when the same person posts in all the basement games all day



I thought it would be fun to go there a month or so ago, but everyone there is already BFFs and has inside jokes, and it was too much... so i can't


----------



## daniduckyface

Mini-modding. This user on here (and i know exactly who you are, you aren't very sneaky) is now anonymously saying stuff about me on tumblr when i already told them to stop mini-modding my activity. I am so done with people on this site. I already said that i made a mistake and they are continuing. For the love of everything please stop. If you get that much enjoyment out of stuff like that then you are low. I thought you were already talked to but apparently not.


----------



## toastia

I'm tired of not getting others inside jokes, it seems like everyone has a friend circle these days cx


----------



## Byngo

My TBT pet peeve is when people complain about others using invisible mode.


----------



## toadsworthy

Natty said:


> My TBT pet peeve is when people complain about others using invisible mode.



it has its perks and it has its downfalls... opinions happen


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Cory said:


> my pet peeve is invisible mode


agreed.  So annoying when I'm trying to trade with them.

I also don't like the shop's artificial scarcity with most of the items.
Actually, don't really like the BTB system at all.

Also, holding auctions and then, when they win, they say "Oh yeah!  I totally forgot about it and found _ free somewhere else."


----------



## Heyden

When your expecting someone and they take forever to get to your town, ugh
Once someone was like, the train is coming now!
15 minutes later...


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Haydenn said:


> When your expecting someone and they take forever to get to your town, ugh
> Once someone was like, the train is coming now!
> 15 minutes later...


It's annoying, but stuff happens.  I know well the pain of a poor connection.


----------



## Jake

Yukari Yakumo said:


> \Also, holding auctions and then, when they win, they say "Oh yeah!  I totally forgot about it and found _ free somewhere else."



u can give them negative wifi rating for this p sure


----------



## Bowie

Honestly? Snobs. I've spoke about people like this before, but people who think they are better than everybody else because they've got the best collectibles, the most amount of TBT Bells or the best town just get on my nerves. I admit I can be a bit snobby sometimes, but it's all in fun. In reality, I consider myself equal to everybody here, even the staff! At the end off the day, we're all human, and we all like Animal Crossing. That one interest should unify all of us and make this community one to be proud of being a member of. Can't we just have fun?


----------



## leeaboo

Maybe unpopular opinion, but when people are extremely/excessively greedy (especially where villagers are concerned). Never understood why people void villagers others would like if they don't get the millions of bells that they want for them. If nobody is offering on your villager, why not give them to someone for free instead of deleting them because they weren't making money for you? You're not getting money either way and at least you can contribute to making someone else happy.


----------



## oath2order

The following is spoilered since it will probably end up pissing people off but it's basically 



Spoiler: Don't open because you'll probably be offended



uwu plz don't talk about pets around me that's one of my triggers after my pet died so plz dont talk about pets uwu does any1 have kawaii desu dreamies i luv marshal he's so cute <3 <3 XD nyways i have collectibles for sale (hands up dont shoot) but not my balloons because i want to keep them because they trigger me also. plz respect my triggers it's very important to me!!!1111


----------



## Sanaki

oath2order said:


> The following is spoilered since it will probably end up pissing people off but it's basically
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Don't open because you'll probably be offended
> 
> 
> 
> uwu plz don't talk about pets around me that's one of my triggers after my pet died so plz dont talk about pets uwu does any1 have kawaii desu dreamies i luv marshal he's so cute <3 <3 XD nyways i have collectibles for sale (hands up dont shoot) but not my balloons because i want to keep them because they trigger me also. plz respect my triggers it's very important to me!!!1111



it needs to be a brighter pink but thats pretty on point LOL


----------



## VioletPrincess

oath2order said:


> The following is spoilered since it will probably end up pissing people off but it's basically
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Don't open because you'll probably be offended
> 
> 
> 
> uwu plz don't talk about pets around me that's one of my triggers after my pet died so plz dont talk about pets uwu does any1 have kawaii desu dreamies i luv marshal he's so cute <3 <3 XD nyways i have collectibles for sale (hands up dont shoot) but not my balloons because i want to keep them because they trigger me also. plz respect my triggers it's very important to me!!!1111



What rubbish. You didn't say kawaii enough.


----------



## Cory

Natty said:


> My TBT pet peeve is when people complain about others using invisible mode.



excuse me


----------



## Sanaki

*k so i got like 5 collectibles for sale*
RULES
say 'boogies' if u want to buy my collectibles
send bells then tbt pls
I NEED A CAKE

ppl who color their posts like this


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I guess I wish I could post reaction images sometimes without writing anything else. I posted one and it got removed due to post quality, but then someone else wrote a one word reply and I don't see how that's contributing anymore to the topic than a reaction image.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

DarkDesertFox said:


> I guess I wish I could post reaction images sometimes without writing anything else. I posted one and it got removed due to post quality, but then someone else wrote a one word reply and I don't see how that's contributing anymore to the topic than a reaction image.


Agreed.
I hate the post quality requirement; so very limiting.  Like right here.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

When people have more than one rare collectible of the same kind (like party popper, choco cake etc, excluding fruits from this scenario) and refuses to share at least one when nobody else wants to sell their collectibles of the same kind.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

DarkDesertFox said:


> I guess I wish I could post reaction images sometimes without writing anything else. I posted one and it got removed due to post quality, but then someone else wrote a one word reply and I don't see how that's contributing anymore to the topic than a reaction image.


 It's really not that hard to avoid it, just add on the word this or something. Heck, reply to a different post in the thread too that's what I usually do to post reaction images. And if you don't report it, one word replies will go unnoticed. Mods don't always have the time to scan every topic for spamy posts. 



Yukari Yakumo said:


> Agreed.
> I hate the post quality requirement; so very limiting.  Like right here.


It's really not. If anything that's what that useless like button is for now, you just can't attach a witty image to it.


----------



## Chris

DarkDesertFox said:


> I guess I wish I could post reaction images sometimes without writing anything else. I posted one and it got removed due to post quality, *but then someone else wrote a one word reply and I don't see how that's contributing anymore to the topic than a reaction image*.



If you see a post like this then report it so we can deal with it.


----------



## Leela

Apple2012 said:


> When people have more than one rare collectible of the same kind (like party popper, choco cake etc, excluding fruits from this scenario) and refuses to share at least one when nobody else wants to sell their collectibles of the same kind.



I don't think it's that bad; people bought those collectibles fairly, why shouldn't they keep them? Some people like to have multiples of the same collectible because they think it looks nice under their username and avatar. I don't think anyone should be obliged to give people their collectibles just because they bought more than one.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Oh before I forget I do have one small pet peeve: Gamer's Lounge is not an extension of the Nintendo Treehouse folks, please don't post Nintendo (game) specific threads there unless it's a multiplatform title. >:/


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Tina said:


> If you see a post like this then report it so we can deal with it.


I think that's the opposite end of what we're discussing.  At least for me it is.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tom said:


> Oh before I forget I do have one small pet peeve: Gamer's Lounge is not an extension of the Nintendo Treehouse folks, please don't post Nintendo (game) specific threads there unless it's a multiplatform title. >:/



Yeah, that's also like creating AC related discussions in the Basement or Brewster's Caf?.


----------



## Chris

Yukari Yakumo said:


> I think that's the opposite end of what we're discussing.  At least for me it is.



I didn't comment on the discussion. I responded to them because they said their post was removed and implied that another person's (which breaks the same rule but in a different way) wasn't. What they then should have done was reported the post so it too could have been dealt with.


----------



## Ragdoll

When a username is taken by a dead account!! >:cccc


----------



## Leela

Sir Integra said:


> When a username is taken by a dead account!! >:cccc



Ugh, I hate that too! I couldn't have the original name I wanted because it was taken by someone who has never even made a post.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Leela said:


> Ugh, I hate that too! I couldn't have the original name I wanted because it was taken by someone who has never even made a post.



Pretty sure we discussed the possibility of letting people take those old names depending on certain conditions before. Because for me personally I think that if an account is years old and has never even posted then the name should be up for grabs.

So I'll bring it up with everyone if they don't see my post here and see if we have any way to do that without having to do it all manually.


----------



## Leela

Prof Gallows said:


> Pretty sure we discussed the possibility of letting people take those old names depending on certain conditions before. Because for me personally I think that if an account is years old and has never even posted then the name should be up for grabs.
> 
> So I'll bring it up with everyone if they don't see my post here and see if we have any way to do that without having to do it all manually.



Sounds good  I guess it's more complicated than just giving the name away since you have to decide what to do with the original account, like whether you should delete it or change the name, etc. Maybe a system where if someone has never made a post, it's automatically deleted after a certain amount of time? I don't know if it would be possible to implement that, but hopefully something can be put into place.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Leela said:


> Sounds good  I guess it's more complicated than just giving the name away since you have to decide what to do with the original account, like whether you should delete it or change the name, etc. Maybe a system where if someone has never made a post, it's automatically deleted after a certain amount of time? I don't know if it would be possible to implement that, but hopefully something can be put into place.



I like your name Leela.


----------



## oath2order

Apple2012 said:


> When people have more than one rare collectible of the same kind (like party popper, choco cake etc, excluding fruits from this scenario) and refuses to share at least one when nobody else wants to sell their collectibles of the same kind.



you're right; the mods should confiscate these collectibles from them for equality


----------



## matcha

i don't like people who just have to be every other poster in a thread. take a break or something.

i also don't like how people reply to threads with unhelpful one liners. for example, if someone asks a question and someone replies with 'lol i dunno'. thank you so much for your contribution you're really doing a solid for me. i see thread clutter like that so often.

i also really hate waiting an excessive amount of time for people when i'm doing online trades, if i say i'm gonna open my gates for you soon i usually mean in a matter of a couple of minutes. could you keep a lookout instead of expecting a visitor message from me as soon as they are? 
esp if a thread is busy i don't think that an op wants to individually message everyone, it's easier to make a post in their thread announcing that their gates are open.


----------



## infinikitten

I was worried this thread was going to end up being super passive aggressive and yeah, some of it is, but it's really nice to see mods in here taking some people's feedback into account. Thanks guys. None of the issues raised affect me personally, but it's still nice to see.


----------



## oath2order

I hate when people make threads asking about TBT bells to IGB conversion rates


----------



## lunathenia

oath2order said:


> I hate when people make threads asking about TBT bells to IGB conversion rates



They too dumb to check it themselves... jks i'll kindly replace that with lazy


----------



## lithiumlatte

oath2order said:


> The following is spoilered since it will probably end up pissing people off but it's basically
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Don't open because you'll probably be offended
> 
> 
> 
> uwu plz don't talk about pets around me that's one of my triggers after my pet died so plz dont talk about pets uwu does any1 have kawaii desu dreamies i luv marshal he's so cute <3 <3 XD nyways i have collectibles for sale (hands up dont shoot) but not my balloons because i want to keep them because they trigger me also. plz respect my triggers it's very important to me!!!1111



I guess you could say my pet peeve is making fun of people's triggers.  How nice for you that you don't have any. Other people do.


----------



## tobi!

lithiumlatte said:


> I guess you could say my pet peeve is making fun of people's triggers.  How nice for you that you don't have any. Other people do.



um i have a trigger of people mentioning triggers so please stop


----------



## infinikitten

For my own peeve, it's not really TBT specific, but it's just... really pushy and impatient people. Like I'll ask about a trade or send a message of some kind, go get a glass of soda, come back to the computer and there's like four private messages waiting for me because the person didn't get an instantaneous reply. No matter where that happens, it drives me kinda nuts tbh. And yeah, the teeny tiny font or unreadable post colors, but again that's not TBT specific, that's just a forum complaint in general (omg though how does that not hurt people's eyes when they're posting it? Like - I get that you don't see the finished product until you post or if you preview, but why not go back and fix it afterward o.o) Aside from that, I dunno, my experience here has been pretty positive. Not much to complain about.



Tom said:


> It's really not that hard to avoid it, just add on the word this or something.



I've actually received an infraction for posting "this" (or "tru facts" I think, one or two words, something similar) and quoting a reply. It's my one 'n only and I think it expires soon, but yeah. Tacking one word onto your image won't necessarily save you haha

But I'm verbose as hell anyway so I'm not really bothered by it, the post quality thing just gives me an excuse to ramble.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lithiumlatte said:


> I guess you could say my pet peeve is making fun of people's triggers.  How nice for you that you don't have any. Other people do.



Thank you for saying this. As a woman with PTSD I really appreciate it. The word "triggers" and trigger warnings are commonly abused and misunderstood by those who don't have them... and now I needa take myself right out of this thread because it's gonna get nasty if the trigger warning discussion blows up into some big thing.

In short... all I'll say is this. If you're upset by people posting trigger warnings for legitimate traumatic subjects, 1) be thankful you don't have any bigger problems in life to be upset about, 2) please educate yourself on what it means to have a panic attack triggered, and 3) posting a warning for incredibly sensitive material is not an inconvenience, it's two or three words and does literally ZERO harm, all that can come from warning for potentially traumatic subject matter is GOOD because it enables those of us who have struggles with those issues to protect ourselves.

-Kitten, out.


----------



## inkling

infinikitten said:


> For my own peeve, it's not really TBT specific, but it's just... really pushy and impatient people. Like I'll ask about a trade or send a message of some kind, go get a glass of soda, come back to the computer and there's like four private messages waiting for me because the person didn't get an instantaneous reply. No matter where that happens, it drives me kinda nuts tbh. And yeah, the teeny tiny font or unreadable post colors, but again that's not TBT specific, that's just a forum complaint in general (omg though how does that not hurt people's eyes when they're posting it? Like - I get that you don't see the finished product until you post or if you preview, but why not go back and fix it afterward o.o) Aside from that, I dunno, my experience here has been pretty positive. Not much to complain about.
> 
> 
> 
> I've actually received an infraction for posting "this" (or "tru facts" I think, one or two words, something similar) and quoting a reply. It's my one 'n only and I think it expires soon, but yeah. Tacking one word onto your image won't necessarily save you haha
> 
> But I'm verbose as hell anyway so I'm not really bothered by it, the post quality thing just gives me an excuse to ramble.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for saying this. As a woman with PTSD I really appreciate it. The word "triggers" and trigger warnings are commonly abused and misunderstood by those who don't have them... and now I needa take myself right out of this thread because it's gonna get nasty if the trigger warning discussion blows up into some big thing.
> 
> In short... all I'll say is this. If you're upset by people posting trigger warnings for legitimate traumatic subjects, 1) be thankful you don't have any bigger problems in life to be upset about, 2) please educate yourself on what it means to have a panic attack triggered, and 3) posting a warning for incredibly sensitive material is not an inconvenience, it's two or three words and does literally ZERO harm, all that can come from warning for potentially traumatic subject matter is GOOD because it enables those of us who have struggles with those issues to protect ourselves.
> 
> -Kitten, out.



In general, I don't really get the whole being mean and making caricatures out of individuals for pleasure. I literally cringe every time I read these type of extremely judgmental posts.


----------



## oath2order

lithiumlatte said:


> I guess you could say my pet peeve is making fun of people's triggers.  How nice for you that you don't have any. Other people do.



It's a caricature of all my pet peeves combined into one. I'm not making fun of all triggers. I am making fun of the over the top triggers.

http://lavender-ice.tumblr.com/post/50131448896/eddplant-quazza-lavastormsw


----------



## Cory

lithiumlatte said:


> I guess you could say my pet peeve is making fun of people's triggers.  How nice for you that you don't have any. Other people do.


I love triggering people


----------



## lithiumlatte

Cory said:


> I love triggering people



What is actually wrong with you?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have another pet peeve related to this site, and it's a big one. When the server goes down. It annoys me. I also don't like how this site lags sometimes.


----------



## inkling

oath2order said:


> It's a caricature of all my pet peeves combined into one. I'm not making fun of all triggers. I am making fun of the over the top triggers.
> 
> http://lavender-ice.tumblr.com/post/50131448896/eddplant-quazza-lavastormsw



okay that was pretty funny lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Nobody said that the pizza threads is a pet peeve. It would be one four months ago, but not now.


----------



## lunathenia

Apple2012 said:


> I have another pet peeve related to this site, and it's a big one. When the server goes down. It annoys me. I also don't like how this site lags sometimes.



I think that may be your internet. I haven't come across any problems with the site.


----------



## JCnator

One thing that annoys me a lot on forums in general is that there is a great deal of people just don't bother supporting their point of view when it comes on discussing on a topic. These people would simply answer to the question, but won't even argue on why they say that. To me, an answer without arguing or supporting won't be believable to their readers. I sometimes wonder if they even cared for the readers whenever they post such unjustified opinions. Maybe it's because they're doing that to not only raise their post count faster, but also for gaining bells faster than they normally would.

For instance, how can I tell on why you dislike said video game if you post nothing else than "I hate Game A!"? I know that you hate said game, but what actually made you hate it in first place?


----------



## BiggKitty

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> One thing that annoys me a lot on forums in general is that there is a great deal of people just don't bother supporting their point of view when it comes on discussing on a topic. These people would simply answer to the question, but won't even argue on why they say that. To me, an answer without arguing or supporting won't be believable to their readers. I sometimes wonder if they even cared for the readers whenever they post such unjustified opinions. Maybe it's because they're doing that to not only raise their post count faster, but also for gaining bells faster than they normally would.
> 
> For instance, how can I tell on why you dislike said video game if you post nothing else than "I hate Game A!"? I know that you hate said game, but what actually made you hate it in first place?



Don't forget there are some people that actually feel the urge to add comments to as many threads as they possibly can regardless of whether they are useful or even relevant to that particular thread. Perhaps those that fail to explain their point of view in discussions fall into the category of just space filling for gaining BTB and/or trying to be counted in the Top 10 Posters of the Day.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

I hate it when people PM me just to boast about how much BTB/Collectibles they have =.= it's like "yo, I don't care how cool you think you are"


----------



## Vizionari

Wishy_The_Star said:


> I hate it when people PM me just to boast about how much BTB/Collectibles they have =.= it's like "yo, I don't care how cool you think you are"



People do that to you? Wow that's really egotistic of them :/


----------



## Byngo

Wishy_The_Star said:


> I hate it when people PM me just to boast about how much BTB/Collectibles they have =.= it's like "yo, I don't care how cool you think you are"



Lol what? How much btb or collectibles someone has is hardly something to brag about.


----------



## Cory

lithiumlatte said:


> What is actually wrong with you?



that is bullying


----------



## Luxanna

I dislike when people are selling something, but continue to try to sell when they say they're goign to sell to you all because they randomly send you a pm hours later, you reply after 10 minutes and they just go offline just for this continue for days.
Edit: This isnt really a pet peeve but more of a suggestion, It would be nice that if someone is say inactive for a year? and has less than ( insert Post number here) Their name can be given up for others to use or something? The more post you have the longer you can keep your name if you're inactive. If they try to log on they Get  username change thing.


----------



## EmmaFrost

The fact that the green pinwheel isn't giftable. I'd sell mine and buy irl games with the TBT like I've done with every other ~*rare*~ collectible I had.


----------



## Pokemanz

I hate when someone asks for an item in my shop, there's a bit of confusion so we talk about it for a bit, then I ask if they want it and they disappear into the far reaches of the universe, never to be seen again.

I also hate when people get annoyed that it takes so long for me to meet up with them to trade. Like, I live in the US and you're in UK. You're like six hours ahead of me, and  I'm busy doing other things most of the time. Don't complain about not being able to trade when we're in completely different timezones. I don't have to sell you that rare item you know. _Be grateful._


----------



## Leela

Nidalee said:


> This isnt really a pet peeve but more of a suggestion, It would be nice that if someone is say inactive for a year? and has less than ( insert Post number here) Their name can be given up for others to use or something? The more post you have the longer you can keep your name if you're inactive. If they try to log on they Get  username change thing.



That was discussed a couple of pages ago  Here. I definitely agree with you on that.



Pokemanz said:


> I hate when someone asks for an item in my shop, there's a bit of confusion so we talk about it for a bit, then I ask if they want it and they disappear into the far reaches of the universe, never to be seen again.
> 
> I also hate when people get annoyed that it takes so long for me to meet up with them to trade. Like, I live in the US and you're in UK. You're like six hours ahead of me, and  I'm busy doing other things most of the time. Don't complain about not being able to trade when we're in completely different timezones. I don't have to sell you that rare item you know. _Be grateful._



Timezones can be a pain. One of my biggest ones is that I live in the UK, and some people in the US will only do trades in their evening, which means I have to stay up until midnight to trade. Or, if it's with a collectible, I have to send them BTB in my evening and wait until the next day to receive the collectible. The latter isn't really a big issue, but having to stay up late to do in game trades is annoying.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Vizionari said:


> People do that to you? Wow that's really egotistic of them :/



One single person. they would send me a PM (usually about me buying something of theirs, or them buying something of mine)

I would decline, and somehow it would turn into a conversation about how efficiently they earn large amounts of tbt.

every. single. time. 

/Rant


----------



## Silversea

Combination of limited restocks for rare items and letting people hoard more than one of said items. But meh.

I guess it doesn't really count as a pet peeve because I'm not really bothered anymore, but if anything on this forum counts I guess this is it?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Illyana said:


> The fact that the green pinwheel isn't giftable. I'd sell mine and buy irl games with the TBT like I've done with every other ~*rare*~ collectible I had.



If it's a special prize you won from the admins, then it shouldn't be gifted. Would you like to sell trophies you won to someone that didn't deserve the trophies?


----------



## Jake

they're TBT bells not BTB ok bye


----------



## Hipster

The fact that Its kinda hard to earn tbt unless you sell stuff or do stuff to make a profit and ehhh I'm a lazy person..


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Apple2012 said:


> Would you like to sell trophies you won to someone that didn't deserve the trophies?


Depends.  Am I getting something I consider more worthwhile in exchange?
Then, yeah sure.  I'm good with that.
If I've already said to myself, "I want to sell this!" then I imagine the whole "Do they deserve it?" argument is already on its' way out the window.

They are just pixels you know.


----------



## EmmaFrost

Apple2012 said:


> If it's a special prize you won from the admins, then it shouldn't be gifted. Would you like to sell trophies you won to someone that didn't deserve the trophies?



Honestly? If I was making a profit, why not? Real world items are great. Virtual currency and tiny pictures under my username are just not a high priority to me.


----------



## tobi!

Illyana said:


> Honestly? If I was making a profit, why not? Real world items are great. Virtual currency and tiny pictures under my username are just not a high priority to me.



I agree. Ridiculous not to try and sell it for actual currency or items of _use_.


----------



## daniduckyface

Illyana said:


> Honestly? If I was making a profit, why not? Real world items are great. Virtual currency and tiny pictures under my username are just not a high priority to me.



Plus the buyer would really like it so both parties will end up lately. 

More personal note: don't get me wrong i like the concept of collectibles but in the end they are pixels lol


----------



## Silversea

It's a prize that's given to you. It is yours. There was no implication that it was "illegal" to trade it.

Anyway I digress.


----------



## lunathenia

Jake. said:


> they're TBT bells not BTB ok bye



BTB = bell tree bells.....


----------



## Jake

lunathenia said:


> BTB = bell tree bells.....



so?

they were called tbt bell when they were first introduced like 5 years ago ok bye


----------



## Javocado

Jake. said:


> they're TBT bells not BTB ok bye



Yes I agree!
This is a big one!!

A small pet peeve I have is when someone VM's me and I go to VM them back like 5 minutes later and it just so happens that right after that VM they go offline rip. This is especially a bugger when you're participating in the Smash tourneys on here and what not.


----------



## lithiumlatte

on the subject of tbt, the only reason I myself don't like it being called btb is because at my old job we had to use this awful program called btb for everything! shudders it was a nightmare -_-


----------



## Javocado

This is the first thing that comes to mind when I see those damn letters






Another pet peeve is when you checking something out of the shop during restock and you put it in your cart and then seconds later when you confirm your purchase it's all gone.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Javocado said:


> -snip-



Bahaha I am so going to start calling it TBT again xD And true that regarding the cart and buying collectibles >:


----------



## Yui Z

Prof Gallows said:


> You can use this to see when they read it if you really want to know if they are ignoring you.
> 
> 
> I don't really have any pet peeves about the site. Just make sure this thread stays civil.



Took me forever to find this when I first joined. I didn't know how I'd put up without the ultimate stalk tool for so long.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Oh yeah I hate how you're pretty much autoscribed to anything you post it, it's pretty annoying. If I wanted to remember a thread, I'll subscribe myself.


----------



## Tap Dancer

Jake. said:


> they're TBT bells not BTB ok bye



I call them TBT Bells, but I see both being used.


----------



## oath2order

Tom said:


> Oh yeah I hate how you're pretty much autoscribed to anything you post it, it's pretty annoying. If I wanted to remember a thread, I'll subscribe myself.



Tom there is a way to not auto subscribe to threads


----------



## Redsonic

When someone makes a deal with you and than bails out on you.


----------



## LyraVale

Javocado said:


> Yes I agree!
> This is a big one!!
> 
> A small pet peeve I have is when someone VM's me and I go to VM them back like 5 minutes later and it just so happens that right after that VM they go offline rip. This is especially a bugger when you're participating in the Smash tourneys on here and what not.
> View attachment 86509



Maybe they were zapped by one of those Star Trek phasers, and as they were disintegrating, they took the last moments of their lives to VM you...it's actually really nice of them. Seriously though, this is a texting pet peeve for me IRL too, when you're going back and forth and then suddenly they drop the ball for like 45 minutes. I hate that.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I agree the BTB thing got kind of bothersome. Some people tried to change it. It didn't stick. We should just let it go and stay with TBT.

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH I have another pet peeve.

When you write a post, and then the thread dies. Because of your post. :'c

That happens to me all the time. I go back to my subscriptions, and it's just me as the last poster on like 5 threads. 

You'd think I'd take a hint. You'd think...


----------



## Shimmer

The only pet peeve I have is waiting with my 3DS on and wait for half an hour. No show. I turn my 3DS off to save power. then they apologize for taking so long so I turn it on again. Then I wait some more. Nothing. Rinse and repeat. I know life can get in the way but I can't be doing that for hours.


----------



## Pokemanz

This one's kinda just me being whatever, but when I see users that have like 15k+ TBT that they never do anything with ever.
I mean, it's theirs and they have every right to do what they want with it, but it still just bothers me.
Now if they were saving up for a collectible that's fine, but I'm talking about those who aren't.

If I had loads of TBT that I wasn't going to use, I'd host a giveaway so someone else could use it for collectibles/games/items/whatever. Just to give back to the community.


----------



## Shimmer

Pokemanz said:


> This one's kinda just me being whatever, but when I see users that have like 15k+ TBT that they never do anything with ever.
> I mean, it's theirs and they have every right to do what they want with it, but it still just bothers me.
> Now if they were saving up for a collectible that's fine, but I'm talking about those who aren't.
> 
> If I had loads of TBT that I wasn't going to use, I'd host a giveaway so someone else could use it for collectibles/games/items/whatever. Just to give back to the community.



Fair enough, however, maybe they're just holding onto it in case they need it for later. After all, it's a lot of work to save up hundreds of thousands of TBT.


----------



## Pokemanz

Shimmer said:


> Fair enough, however, maybe they're just holding onto it in case they need it for later. After all, it's a lot of work to save up hundreds of thousands of TBT.



Yeah, there's always a possibility they might use it someday, but I'm talking about those who are never going to use it. Ever.
You know those types of people. They just wanna be rich to be rich lol.


----------



## Leela

Pokemanz said:


> Yeah, there's always a possibility they might use it someday, but I'm talking about those who are never going to use it. Ever.
> You know those types of people. They just wanna be rich to be rich lol.



*guiltily raises hand*

I like the idea of being rich because it shows how much you've worked towards it. Although, I'd like to save up thousands, and then buy loads of collectibles and hold a massive giveaway. Besides, it's nice to feel wealthy but then you remember that it's only virtual currency lol

Something that bothers me is when people with the highest bid on an auction drop out at  the last minute. Then you have to work out the person with the next highest bid who is still prepared to buy.


----------



## Tap Dancer

Pokemanz said:


> Yeah, there's always a possibility they might use it someday, but I'm talking about those who are never going to use it. Ever.
> You know those types of people. They just wanna be rich to be rich lol.



I think I'll be a permanent member of the "Under 500 Club" because I can't stop buying hybrids, furniture, and clothes from people. LOL

I'll never be rich. *sigh*


----------



## JCnator

Pokemanz said:


> Yeah, there's always a possibility they might use it someday, but I'm talking about those who are never going to use it. Ever.
> You know those types of people. They just wanna be rich to be rich lol.



I suppose that this also relates to real life as well, but you should be thankful that TBT isn't asking you to keep racking up bells just to survive.

In real life, you not only because you have to spend money just to get anything done (even getting your vital needs covered), but richest peoples aren't necessarily going to spend their money on everywhere even if they got a lot of them. And also, there aren't many rich peoples on Earth keeping their millions after millions of cash, and even less of those who are actually willing to donate a lot of money. These then extends the gap between riches and poors. In that case, rich guys get richer and poor dudes get even poorer the longer the gap gets. This makes difficult for the latter to get rich, especially when heritage plays a big part on how much money and knowledge you might have as a result no matter how hard or smart you work. This is one of the inherent flaws of capitalism. Until capitalism evolves into a better system, the real life will have you to think on how you should spend your hard-earned money and you still have to work all the time for the next 50 or so years so you can guarantee your survival.

Although the capitalism system is also in place on TBT in form of bells, you can thankfully afford to spend more carelessly without too much regret. There's not really a danger on running out of bells, as most of the virtual collectibles are there for show rather than being useful as well. And that you can still get anything you want from any game if you simply put an extra effort to find them for less or even free. I do wish that there are more incentive to spend my bells rather than mostly relying on users.


----------



## Jake

The real question is why does being rich on a forum even matter

Like "OMG u have 4837mil tbt bells I'm so jealous!!"
Is that an actual thing?


----------



## isebrilia

Jake. said:


> The real question is why does being rich on a forum even matter
> 
> Like "OMG u have 4837mil tbt bells I'm so jealous!!"
> Is that an actual thing?



this. it's just virtual currency in the end.


----------



## Jake

isebrilia said:


> this. it's just virtual currency in the end.



whHAT DO U MEAN U HAVE 15k TBT BELLS IM SO JEALOUS!!!1!!!!1!!1!1!


----------



## isebrilia

Jake. said:


> whHAT DO U MEAN U HAVE 15k TBT BELLS IM SO JEALOUS!!!1!!!!1!!1!1!



w0w pls no hate


----------



## EmmaFrost

Jake. said:


> The real question is why does being rich on a forum even matter
> 
> Like "OMG u have 4837mil tbt bells I'm so jealous!!"
> Is that an actual thing?



There are literally people who value TBT bells and collectibles higher than real life currency. They'll be like "And don't even bother offering a $40 game for this collectible because it's worth more than that" I just...


----------



## isebrilia

pet peeve though: when people fail to cancel a trade and you waste your time dropping bells or getting items for them...


----------



## lunathenia

Jake. said:


> The real question is why does being rich on a forum even matter
> 
> Like "OMG u have 4837mil tbt bells I'm so jealous!!"
> Is that an actual thing?



LMAO I'm with you there. I don't understand why some people are so obsessed with collectibles/TBT but I guess it's a game within a game (inception anyone?). In the end the amount of TBT anyone has doesn't mean s**t other than 1) amount of time spent here 2) amount of effort spent here. I guess they want acknowledgement for their efforts/time


----------



## Shimmer

Tap Dancer said:


> I think I'll be a permanent member of the "Under 500 Club" because I can't stop buying hybrids, furniture, and clothes from people. LOL
> 
> I'll never be rich. *sigh*



That's what I thought too! 

Once you get all of the stuff you want, then you just endup gathering a bunch of TBT. XD


----------



## LyraVale

lunathenia said:


> LMAO I'm with you there. I don't understand why some people are so obsessed with collectibles/TBT but I guess it's a game within a game (inception anyone?). In the end the amount of TBT anyone has doesn't mean s**t other than 1) amount of time spent here 2) amount of effort spent here. I guess they want acknowledgement for their efforts/time



I agree, it's a game. And games are mostly fun when there is competition involved.

But games are also fun when you don't take things too seriously and get stressed or play dirty or whine if you're not "doing well" compared to someone else.

And of course, sometimes people can't help but feel disappointment or envy or anger even, it comes along with the highs and lows of committing your time and energy to something. 

Basically, it's like any other game, with the whole range of human emotions and attitudes. I think that makes it even more interesting to participate in.


----------



## SeccomMasada

Oh my gosh I have so many!

not really related too TBT [I love this place] but just whenever I come here my literacy fails so hard!

anyway 

the fact that you get so few bells for posting I mean I try and I try and I'm still poor! I come here too escape reality Not be faced with my current financial situation! XD

further on my english: but when people can't take a joke e.g. if it's at a villagers expense, once I made a joke thread about how Hazel had recently moved into my town and how i was upset about it because I don't like her nor do I like her personality group, long story short I was attacked about how I shouldn't be so mean about a fictional character and that seeing as someone didn't agree with me, my opinion didn't count and I HAD too like her (admittedly I was a bit harsh but seriously I'm sure there's that ONE villager you just don't want in your town?)

when traders SUDDENLY lose your item or when they try too clone it and lose it forever, I was up till three in the morning on a school night waiting for a seven eleven set only too be informed that Unfortunately just before the trade the trader tried too clone said Item only too have it dissapear into nothingness

just the general fact that there isn't an app for this I know it's difficult and would be really difficult too implement but it would just make things so much easier if there was an app for this site.

Otherwise I love this site the people here are so friendly (which makes me wonder why I'm here lol)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am Omg you can buy furniture FOR DAYS!


----------



## Tap Dancer

Shimmer said:


> That's what I thought too!
> 
> Once you get all of the stuff you want, then you just endup gathering a bunch of TBT. XD



That's true! LOL. One day I _will_ have all of the clothes, furniture, and hybrids I want. _Then_ I'll save up and hoarde all of my TBT Bells. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



SeccomMasada said:


> when traders SUDDENLY lose your item or when they try too clone it and lose it forever, I was up till three in the morning on a school night waiting for a seven eleven set only too be informed that Unfortunately just before the trade the trader tried too clone said Item only too have it dissapear into nothingness



You're talking about duplicating items? That's cheating, so I don't feel bad for anyone who loses things due to that. You get more satisfaction earning things the correct way. (Including buying them from someone who already has them.)


----------



## Cory

Javocado said:


> This is the first thing that comes to mind when I see those damn letters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pet peeve is when you checking something out of the shop during restock and you put it in your cart and then seconds later when you confirm your purchase it's all gone.


Omg yes the office love it


----------



## Margot

toadsworthy said:


> So I'm pretty lenient and patient with everything and everyone on the forums, but the one thing I can not stand is when people knowingly ignore my PMs... especially when they started them with me. Like I just visited your profile and I know you are still doing stuff, and I can't imagine anyone is so absent-minded to not notice the 1 notification at the top of your screen... #ICantEven
> 
> Have you had any experiences like this? what are your TBT Pet peeves?



Same though. I don't like when people say they will add you but never do so you're just left with a blank name in your friends list that you have to delete later.


----------



## Pokemanz

SeccomMasada said:


> just the general fact that there isn't an app for this I know it's difficult and would be really difficult too implement but it would just make things so much easier if there was an app for this site



Actually, there _is_ an app for this site. Or there _was_, at least. I had it on my phone when I first joined. Try looking it up!


----------



## infinikitten

Shimmer said:


> The only pet peeve I have is waiting with my 3DS on and wait for half an hour. No show. I turn my 3DS off to save power. then they apologize for taking so long so I turn it on again. Then I wait some more. Nothing. Rinse and repeat. I know life can get in the way but I can't be doing that for hours.



This is probably my only TBT-specific pet peeve. I don't use any other forums to trade and despite doing many item trades in other games, no one has ever left me waiting for hours, or even days, like on here. I'm generally a very patient person and I give the other trader the benefit of the doubt instead of getting angry, but it is _definitely_ frustrating when I wait for more than half an hour for someone who never shows up and can't be bothered to tell me why. I'm going to have to start implementing a rule with my sales and trades where if it doesn't happen during the first like, 36 hours after we both agree to do it, then I'm just calling it off and looking elsewhere. >_<


----------



## Shimmer

infinikitten said:


> This is probably my only TBT-specific pet peeve. I don't use any other forums to trade and despite doing many item trades in other games, no one has ever left me waiting for hours, or even days, like on here. I'm generally a very patient person and I give the other trader the benefit of the doubt instead of getting angry, but it is _definitely_ frustrating when I wait for more than half an hour for someone who never shows up and can't be bothered to tell me why. I'm going to have to start implementing a rule with my sales and trades where if it doesn't happen during the first like, 36 hours after we both agree to do it, then I'm just calling it off and looking elsewhere. >_<



I totally understand if it's timezones or being busy, because trust me, I know the feel. But if they literally don't say a word to you about why they disappear, it's like, forget it. ;___;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Margot said:


> Same though. I don't like when people say they will add you but never do so you're just left with a blank name in your friends list that you have to delete later.



This actualky has only happened to me a few times, amazingly enough. XD


----------



## EmmaFrost

There are actually TBT to USD exchange rates on this forum.

What.


----------



## Pokemanz

When people just keep ASKING and ASKING for an item.

Someone posted on my shop thread asking for something, so I gave them a price that I thought was fair. They didn't respond until right when I was going to bed, asking for a total lowball price instead. When I got up today, there were three new posts on the thread, plus I had a VM and two PMs. Like, you know people sleep, right?


----------



## daniduckyface

When your post gets deleted and the other off topic posts talking about powersaves are not :^)


----------



## EmmaFrost

When 43824923 people in a thread will make fun of someone's spelling of a word. What if English isn't their first language? It isn't my first language so I guess I'm less inclined to point and laugh at people. Like does it make you feel better about yourself because you can spell a word someone else can't? Grow up.


----------



## Zulehan

Illyana said:


> When 43824923 people in a thread will make fun of someone's spelling of a word. What if English isn't their first language? It isn't my first language so I guess I'm less inclined to point and laugh at people. Like does it make you feel better about yourself because you can spell a word someone else can't? Grow up.


Reminds me when people got riled up over 'Beau' getting mispronounced, and one such person claiming that anyone mispronouncing the name is ********.


----------



## EmmaFrost

Zulehan said:


> Reminds me when people got riled up over 'Beau' getting mispronounced, and one such person claiming that anyone mispronouncing the name is ********.


How unfortunate. That's gross. To be honest, there are a couple villager names I'm sure I pronounce wrong as well.


----------



## Pietro:)100

When people grumble that the Mods aren't answering their questions or taking care of their requests. They have lives too! Just be grateful that the bell tree is well kept, unlike some forums! The moderators make lots of that happen, so give them a little respect instead of moaning.  
Another thing is when people make Katie threads and looking for my dreamie threads! I try to be nice and say their post might be taken down and that there's a particular thread for that but nope! Most times they're ok with it and thank me but once somebody said
'I know. But I'm in a rush and can't be bothered to post to that thread.' Please bother, guys! On the note of randomly made threads, something that annoys me is when people make multiple art threads! I love art (and I think you're allowed to make multiple art threads but I'm not too sure!) and if you're a keen artist make one big art thread! It's easier, trust me


----------



## Sholee

Pietro:)100 said:


> On the note of randomly made threads, something that annoys me is when people make multiple art threads! I love art (and I think you're allowed to make multiple art threads but I'm not too sure!) and if you're a keen artist make one big art thread! It's easier, trust me



YESSS!! the museum is so clogged with these multiple threads, you don't NEED 8 different art shops or 5 OC request threads, just put all your art styles/requests in one thread.


----------



## Pietro:)100

Sholee said:


> YESSS!! the museum is so clogged with these multiple threads, you don't NEED 8 different art shops or 5 OC request threads, just put all your art styles/requests in one thread.



I know! It's when somebody makes 1 chibi request thread and another realistic styled art thread and then lots of threads about all the art that they make.

On the subject of art, I get a bit annoyed when somebody makes a request thread and says they will be happy with any art and will pay TBT. Then a kind artist makes a piece for that person and 
A) the person says "Oh! The art isn't what I wanted! I only wanted (insert art style here)!
B) the person says thanks and never pays
C) totally doesn't acknowledge the art 
That artist made that for you Please atleast say thank you and pay a decent amount!


----------



## Shimmer

Zulehan said:


> Reminds me when people got riled up over 'Beau' getting mispronounced, and one such person claiming that anyone mispronouncing the name is ********.



Wait, what? Isn't his name pronounced like "bo" from little bo peep?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

I am TIRED of people with avatars depicting shows that I hate.

I put every one of them in my ignore list, except Gallows. Gallows is one of the executives, meaning I'm forced to look at his It's the Super MARIO brother's SUPER show!!! signature. All day, every day. Gallows, if you see this, I thoroughly request you change the GIF in your name on your signature. I know this is pretty bold, coming from a small town peasant to you, a figure of authority, but please listen. Please listen to my request.


----------



## Timegear

Illyana said:


> When 43824923 people in a thread will make fun of someone's spelling of a word. What if English isn't their first language? It isn't my first language so I guess I'm less inclined to point and laugh at people. Like does it make you feel better about yourself because you can spell a word someone else can't? Grow up.



Honestly this. Can't say I've experienced it directly here on this forum, but it's super annoying when someone constantly tries to correct someones spelling/grammar/etc. >_<


----------



## Cory

When people post fake images of themselves on the what do you look like thread


----------



## lithiumlatte

Illyana said:


> When 43824923 people in a thread will make fun of someone's spelling of a word. What if English isn't their first language? It isn't my first language so I guess I'm less inclined to point and laugh at people. Like does it make you feel better about yourself because you can spell a word someone else can't? Grow up.





Timegear said:


> Honestly this. Can't say I've experienced it directly here on this forum, but it's super annoying when someone constantly tries to correct someones spelling/grammar/etc. >_<



Honestly couldn't agree with you both more! It is so rude, and some people on here are truly up themselves with this 



Zulehan said:


> Reminds me when people got riled up over 'Beau' getting mispronounced, and one such person claiming that anyone mispronouncing the name is ********.



I haven't seen this happen myself yet, but that is awful  Like, not everyone has encountered the name before to know how it is pronounced/English might be their second language, or they might have dyslexia or anything else that affects their reading ability.
I'm surprised the word '********' is even allowed on the forum. 



Pietro:)100 said:


> On the subject of art, I get a bit annoyed when somebody makes a request thread and says they will be happy with any art and will pay TBT. Then a kind artist makes a piece for that person and
> A) the person says "Oh! The art isn't what I wanted! I only wanted (insert art style here)!
> B) the person says thanks and never pays
> C) totally doesn't acknowledge the art
> That artist made that for you Please atleast say thank you and pay a decent amount!



People can be so disrespectful and ungrateful to artists on the web can't they  It's not exclusive to tbt, but that doesn't make it less of an issue... another thing to add would be when people _demand_ art from someone.


----------



## Heyden

Not my problem but when new members use all their TBT at once... 
And when people make a new account just to get more TBT


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

When I'm i am trading with people and i'm very busy and you always get that one person who acts like a massive brat because they want their order done first and doesn't care about anyone else but themselves. Then they start acting like a 5 year old shouting and being rude over what, 10 blue roses and i'm like "are you serious? how old are you again?" I just choose to block people like that and i refuse to trade with them in the further.


----------



## Franny

when there's shop threads that are swamped with orders, and other people keep asking "is my order ready?" or keep requesting other things.
idk if thats just me, but seriously, you can see the person is being overworked so you should be nice about it.


----------



## daniduckyface

I hate how you can't order collectibles the way you want and it is solely based on the time stamp :/ i have been trying to get an earlier yellow feather and it has been killing me. Trading my chocolate cake away makes me upset since a nice user on this site basically bought it for me by sending me every last bell but it's splitting my feathers up


----------



## Alolan_Apples

When people open spam cans in Brewster's Caf?. It's getting annoying.

I also don't like when people use the ignore list to block people for their avatars/sigs when they abide with the rules, when the user attacked someone's interest or was slightly rude with their opinion, or if they have different opinions. It should only be for flaming, trolling, or harassment.


----------



## Zane

Apple2012 said:


> When people open spam cans in Brewster's Caf?. It's getting annoying.
> 
> I also don't like when people use the ignore list to block people for their avatars/sigs when they abide with the rules, when the user attacked someone's interest or was slightly rude with their opinion, or if they have different opinions. It should only be for flaming, trolling, or harassment.



I could ignore you for no reason if I wanted that's my God-given right as an American
ok i'm canadian


----------



## Yoshisaur

When tbt is referred to as btb.


----------



## matcha

how so many people blatantly copy/trace art in the museum and try to make a profit off it, even if it is virtual currency it just seems lazy and kinda ****ty to me.

also how people make constant art threads or ask/beg for critique yet never seem to follow the advice people give them.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Zane said:


> I could ignore you for no reason if I wanted that's my God-given right as an American
> ok i'm canadian



God has given you several rights, even if you're Canadian, but there are some like violating the ten commandments he doesn't want you using. Rights he didn't give you are spinning your head 720?, right to survive extreme hot temperatures, or anything impossible for a human to do.



Yoshisaur said:


> When tbt is referred to as btb.



I agree. TBT is the right way of saying it.


----------



## oath2order

Apple2012 said:


> God has given you several rights, even if you're Canadian, but there are some like violating the ten commandments he doesn't want you using. Rights he didn't give you are spinning your head 720?, right to survive extreme hot temperatures, or anything impossible for a human to do.



how exactly is there a "right" to survive extreme temperatures what the actual hell


----------



## Murray

Apple2012 said:


> God has given you several rights, even if you're Canadian, but there are some like violating the ten commandments he doesn't want you using. Rights he didn't give you are spinning your head 720?, right to survive extreme hot temperatures, or anything impossible for a human to do.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. TBT is the right way of saying it.



I think you are misusing the word 'rights' pretty bad but ok


----------



## EmmaFrost

Apple2012 said:


> God has given you several rights, even if you're Canadian


lol "even if you're Canadian"


----------



## infinikitten

I know one of my pet peeves is probably when people police the way other users use the ignore feature. Or when people circumvent the ignore list to keep trying to talk to you, by like, asking their friends to get you to talk to them / take them off your ignore list. Which is behavior that, in itself, is a pretty good reason to keep someone on your ignore list.

You know... that kinda thing. That riles me a little. But just a little.

this is the most passive aggressive post I've ever made omg I'm sorry


----------



## Alolan_Apples

oath2order said:


> how exactly is there a "right" to survive extreme temperatures what the actual hell





Murray said:


> I think you are misusing the word 'rights' pretty bad but ok





Illyana said:


> lol "even if you're Canadian"



I was joking around, but yeah, there are some things that can't be done as a human and some things that can be done, but shouldn't be done at all.


----------



## Murray

Apple2012 said:


> I was joking around, but yeah, there are some things that can't be done as a human and some things that can be done, but shouldn't be done at all.



What does that even mean?!?!?!?!?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Apple2012 said:


> When people open spam cans in Brewster's Caf?. It's getting annoying.
> 
> I also don't like when people use the ignore list to block people for their avatars/sigs when they abide with the rules, when the user attacked someone's interest or was slightly rude with their opinion, or if they have different opinions. It should only be for flaming, trolling, or harassment.




Wait a sec. Are you saying there is a ignore setting that I could use to ignore a person on this forum? Let's say you just as an example ..how does that work ? Do I  no longer see all your threads and posts? But how would you ( as the example) know who was ignoring you? Are you notified?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Murray said:


> What does that even mean?!?!?!?!?



Like when there somethings that are impossible to do by fact (such as spinning your head 720? like I said before) and the stuff that are illegal or forbidden to do, but let's stay on topic.


----------



## valval

The whole point of the ignore feature is to hear things you're not interested in seeing/are tired of seeing.

I have dragon age inquisition black-listed on tumblr because 90% of the people I follow are talking about it and I have no interest. I also block other things because they're upsetting to read or they gross me out, or I'm tired of hearing about it. I also have some FRIENDS I unfollowed/blocked on tumblr, because while I love them as a friend, some of the **** they post is just... more than I really want to deal with.

You can say whatever you want on tumblr, but I don't have to listen to everything or anything, and the same goes here. Chill.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Wait a sec. Are you saying there is a ignore setting that I could use to ignore a person on this forum? Let's say you just as an example ..how does that work ? Do I  no longer see all your threads and posts? But how would you ( as the example) know who was ignoring you? Are you notified?



It hides messages and blogs written by the person you're blocking. You can still see the threads, but not the OPs. And you can't tell if someone blocked you or not, but if you want to know how that girl blocked me, she said "welcome to my ignore list". You shouldn't tell people that you blocked them or anything like that since it would annoy people. But no notification will be sent if you have been blocked.

Some people, like mods and admins, cannot be blocked no matter what.


----------



## Murray

minimodding is my tbt pet peeve like get over urself


----------



## Alolan_Apples

valval said:


> The whole point of the ignore feature is to hear things you're not interested in seeing/are tired of seeing.
> 
> I have dragon age inquisition black-listed on tumblr because 90% of the people I follow are talking about it and I have no interest. I also block other things because they're upsetting to read or they gross me out, or I'm tired of hearing about it. I also have some FRIENDS I unfollowed/blocked on tumblr, because while I love them as a friend, some of the **** they post is just... more than I really want to deal with.
> 
> You can say whatever you want on tumblr, but I don't have to listen to everything or anything, and the same goes here. Chill.



I disagree here when it comes to TBT. One time, I blocked 7 people one weekend for supporting Michael Brown during the Ferguson event, but I later felt that it was wrong to block people for havint different opinions, so I removed them from my ignore list, but I am still bothered by some of the posts they said.

But yeah, I try not to harass people, offend people, insult people, or annoy people. But sometimes, I get blocked even when I don't do any of that stuff, or if I rarely do it.


----------



## valval

Apple2012 said:


> I disagree here when it comes to TBT. One time, I blocked 7 people one weekend for supporting Michael Brown during the Ferguson event, but I later felt that it was wrong to block people for havint different opinions, so I removed them from my ignore list, but I am still bothered by some of the posts they said.
> 
> But yeah, I try not to harass people, offend people, insult people, or annoy people. But sometimes, I get blocked even when I don't do any of that stuff, or if I rarely do it.



I'm going to reply this once, but here's the deal: you can have whatever opinions you want, but know that those opinions may be offensive to someone, regardless of what you intend. Those opinions and your willingness to freely discuss them may be upsetting. And they can block you, or anyone else, because of that. IT keeps someone from being on you for your opinions. It also keeps them from dealing with your unpleasant opinions when the point of their participation is fun, not reading what side you're taking on an issue that is personal and important to them. Sometimes a person's opinions have very deep, harmful meanings to other people, whether or not that person realizes it. Some opinions are uplifting. Some are discriminatory. Some are dehumanizing. Some are loving. All opinions are not equal.

So once again. Calm down. It is not the end of the world. You are trying to come off as some sort of martyr and instead end up sounding like someone who has SERIOUS entitlement issues to other people's time and attention. Not everyone is going to like you, or agree with you, and that is okay, because everyone has to deal with people not liking/agreeing with them. It's part of growing up. Deal.


----------



## EmmaFrost

Apple2012 said:


> One time, I blocked 7 people one weekend for supporting Michael Brown during the Ferguson event


You are such an intolerant, awkward person. I don't even.


----------



## lithiumlatte

Apple2012 said:


> I disagree here when it comes to TBT. One time, I blocked 7 people one weekend for supporting Michael Brown during the Ferguson event



Wow, so good to know we've got a racist in our midst


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Illyana said:


> You are such an intolerant, awkward person. I don't even.



That's not true. There were other complicated reasons, like when they throw in race as an issue when it's not about race, bug me for sources, but only from their bias and not from fact, and all sorts of things. I don't even care about race. In fact, I don't even care if they support Michael Brown. It's how they're expressing their opinion and how they're handling people who disagree that I care about. I am done with this subject, but I had to bring it up to talk about an example of when I didn't use the ignore list right.

@valval: thanks for clearing it up. Yeah, some people are always going to take offense no matter what. Some are even bothered by those who hate one of their favorite villagers. Now that bugs me too.


----------



## EmmaFrost

Apple2012 said:


> That's not true. There were other complicated reasons, like when they throw in race as an issue when it's not about race


Except the DEPARTMENT OF JUSTICE investigated the Ferguson police department and determined race is absolutely a factor in their dealings with African Americans, but you just keep on chillin' in your white privilege where ~*it's not about race*~, bye.


----------



## Vizionari

*sigh* I feel another flame starting up again.

Anyway, one of my TBT pet peeves is when people don't leave you wifi feedback after a trade. To me it's kind of rude since I took time out of my day to do a trade, the least the other person could do is leave one back.

I'm also not very keen when people message me about collectibles (unless it's friends).


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Another thing that bugs me, when I accidentally start an argument or say something that causes some people to argue. I get involved because I hate getting negative reputation.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> *sigh* I feel another flame starting up again.
> 
> Anyway, one of my TBT pet peeves is when people don't leave you wifi feedback after a trade. To me it's kind of rude since I took time out of my day to do a trade, the least the other person could do is leave one back.
> 
> I'm also not very keen when people message me about collectibles (unless it's friends).



Even I wouldn't ask for your collectibles. You worked hard for them, so they're yours.


----------



## Franny

please no flame wars guys.
heres a pet peeve to talk about:
when people have giant signatures that arent under spoilers, i.e like 5 gifs stacked on top of eachother. how have you not gotten in trouble with mods :?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

What else bugs me, when people use tags just to hurt other members on this site.


----------



## Vizionari

Apple2012 said:


> What else bugs me, when people use tags just to hurt other members on this site.



You should probably report it if it offends you, like take a screenshot or something. yea I know what you're talking about

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sucre said:


> please no flame wars guys.
> heres a pet peeve to talk about:
> when people have giant signatures that arent under spoilers, i.e like 5 gifs stacked on top of eachother. how have you not gotten in trouble with mods :?



Heh, I feel the same as you.


----------



## tobi!

these tags are good

10/10


----------



## Franny

Apple2012 said:


> What else bugs me, when people use tags just to hurt other members on this site.



you could tell a mod..
i think OP can edit tags too.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> You should probably report it if it offends you, like take a screenshot or something. yea I know what you're talking about



Yeah, I try not to get in a flame war, but some people just want to do it because they take offense of what I say.

Last pet peeve of the day to say: when no mod is available when some people are breaking the rules. It makes me feel that the forum is rule-less.


----------



## Franny

Apple2012 said:


> Yeah, I try not to get in a flame war, but some people just want to do it because they take offense of what I say.
> 
> Last pet peeve of the day to say: when no mod is available when some people are breaking the rules. It makes me feel that the forum is rule-less.



well, mods to have alot of things to do IRL too. it's pretty late in most areas so they're all probably with family or resting. they'll get to it though, theyre good about that. dont worry.


----------



## Pokemanz

Apple2012 said:


> Last pet peeve of the day to say: when no mod is available when some people are breaking the rules. It makes me feel that the forum is rule-less.



This is when those "mini mods" that have no business being a part of it try to handle the whole situation. This usually makes things way worse.

A pet peeve of mine is when someone jumps on the _slightest_ rule break... with some of them not even really being against the rules. They just want attention.
_"You bumped your shop thread twice in the past hour. I'm reporting you for spam!"
"You said a swear word! I don't care if you used '***' it still counts! Reporting!"_
Don't these people have anything better to do? Grow up.


----------



## infinikitten

Vizionari said:


> *sigh* I feel another flame starting up again.
> 
> Anyway, one of my TBT pet peeves is when people don't leave you wifi feedback after a trade. To me it's kind of rude since I took time out of my day to do a trade, the least the other person could do is leave one back.
> 
> I'm also not very keen when people message me about collectibles (unless it's friends).



I'm guilty of this. The wifi feedback thing, not the collectible thing - I don't understand the hype with those things, haha

For me it's not an intentional rude thing, I'm kind of... nervous about it I guess? There's a thread someone made somewhere around here that's like "when do I leave wifi feedback" and to be honest I never know either, really. I don't really mind if somebody leaves me feedback or not, so I end up wondering "do they WANT it?" especially if the user already has hundreds of positive feedback messages - I dunno, this is probably the weirdest thing to be nervous about, lol. I tend to wait and see if the other person leaves feedback, and then return the favor. I didn't realize it bothered some people not to receive any, so thank you for posting this ♥ I'll try to be the first one leaving feedback more often, now that I know.


----------



## lunathenia

Haydenn said:


> Not my problem but when new members use all their TBT at once...
> And when people make a new account just to get more TBT



You should report them 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hate how there's no notification when someone quotes your posts 
1 HUGE flaw imho.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yoshisaur said:


> When tbt is referred to as btb.



It's the same thing and btb makes more sense...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> God has given you several rights, even if you're Canadian, but there are some like violating the ten commandments he doesn't want you using. Rights he didn't give you are spinning your head 720?, right to survive extreme hot temperatures, or anything impossible for a human to do.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. TBT is the right way of saying it.



Wrong. TBT is one of the right ways of saying it. There are many ways to skin a cat 

I care more about what a rat is trying to tell me than so called "gods". 
Anyways God(s) don't give ppl rights, law does.

- - - Post Merge - - -



infinikitten said:


> I'm guilty of this. The wifi feedback thing, not the collectible thing - I don't understand the hype with those things, haha
> 
> For me it's not an intentional rude thing, I'm kind of... nervous about it I guess? There's a thread someone made somewhere around here that's like "when do I leave wifi feedback" and to be honest I never know either, really. I don't really mind if somebody leaves me feedback or not, so I end up wondering "do they WANT it?" especially if the user already has hundreds of positive feedback messages - I dunno, this is probably the weirdest thing to be nervous about, lol. I tend to wait and see if the other person leaves feedback, and then return the favor. I didn't realize it bothered some people not to receive any, so thank you for posting this ♥ I'll try to be the first one leaving feedback more often, now that I know.



It makes me happy receiving nice or creative messages from the wifi rating lol >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hate how it's so obvious that someone's using powersaves or duping and they don't get banned/warned/w.e even though they're selling for btb...


----------



## Jake

when ppl use a pet peeve thread to chat and not post pet peeves


----------



## toadsworthy

well you all managed to turn this sour! I did get rid of the tags and please grow up


----------



## Jake

real pet peeve: "who is jubs"

ok its an inside joke and its not it that annoys but its when ppl who werent around when it happened try to jump in on it plss top seriously it was a thing that happened.. in 2013 iirc?? and it really annoys me when ppl who joined in 2014/after the "who is jubs" thing are like "AHAHOEHHHAOEEOEOEOAEOEHAAOEH WHO IS JUBS AHEOHEAE LOL LMFAO XDDD" like take a seat u weren't around

i get there is a sticker and everything from the fair but it just looks like theyre trying to jump on a bandwagon to fit in like i bet u dont even know where it started ok bye


----------



## Alolan_Apples

toadsworthy said:


> well you all managed to turn this sour! I did get rid of the tags and please grow up



Thanks for taking care of this.

@Jake.: yeah, it's also a problem when they turn opinion threads like this thread and the "what's bothering you" threads into argument threads like what the restocks thread was turning into a few times. Hopefully we can stop that.


----------



## Caius

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> I am TIRED of people with avatars depicting shows that I hate.
> 
> I put every one of them in my ignore list, except Gallows. Gallows is one of the executives, meaning I'm forced to look at his It's the Super MARIO brother's SUPER show!!! signature. All day, every day. Gallows, if you see this, I thoroughly request you change the GIF in your name on your signature. I know this is pretty bold, coming from a small town peasant to you, a figure of authority, but please listen. Please listen to my request.




This makes me pleasantly happy considering I made his sig. Keep rockin it forever gallows.

Also this thread is a trainwreck. Closing.

Edit: On this note you can make a new thread if you want to keep discussing this stuff. I'm getting sick of seeing reports from this thread though. If you make a new thread it better have zilch in the way of just random attacks in it.


----------

